

Microsoft Should Invest in Startups a la YC - kmerritt
http://blog.blist.com/2008/07/31/microsoft-offers-startups-100000/

======
nreece
Although not a VC program, but Microsoft does have a 'Startup Accelerator
Program':
[http://microsoftstartupzone.com/accelerator/country.aspx?c=e...](http://microsoftstartupzone.com/accelerator/country.aspx?c=en)

Startups like Xobni, Loopt, JaJah, Me.dium, PageFlakes, PlentyofFish etc. seem
to have participated in this program.

Currently it reads:

 _At this time, we are no longer accepting new applications as we have reached
full capacity. We apologize for the limited number of space and would
encourage you check back in September for additional program that may meet
your business needs._

Scarcity illusion?

------
Zev
<http://www.microsoft.com/business/startups/default.aspx> might not be exactly
the same thing, but its not like MS is sitting on the sidelines when it comes
to startups.

